# Craftsman 4 in. Bench Vise $31



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

around $31 after adding in cart
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

It's good timing since I just need one.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice little vice, I have one. I got some rubber like grips with magnets in them that fit perfectly on that vice for things that You do not want to scratch. I am sorry can't remember if it was Home Depot or Lowe's but I just used them today....


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

hi warren, where did you get the rubber like grips? I think I need one since my vise is used for woods most time.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Either Home depot or Lowes, I think it was Lowe's


----------

